# Very Stuck Tail Shed



## SomethingTegu (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey all

My Tegu had a difficult shed recently. All of it went off except some on the half end of his tail. It's really hard to get off. His diet and enclosure requirements are spot on, he gets a warm/luekwarm bath every day, now with oil in it but even that isn't helping loosen the shed skin. Can someone give me some advice? I'm getting a bit worried even though he shows no signs of discomfort.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 26, 2012)

Im going through the same wit Godzilla im lost

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 26, 2012)

wow I'm going thru the same thing with Biggin, I will say I bumped up his humidity to 70 from 65 and limited the ventilation and the shed is coming off in rows of scales vs. all at once. I would love some explanation around this.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 26, 2012)

Yea please because when Godzilla she'd his body he left the tail and head now he is shedding again this is crazy

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 26, 2012)

YEah, I just don't get it. The humidity is very high, I mist his enclosure twice daily very well, when I go in the enclosure combined with the heat it's enough to make me sweat easily. He eats a variety of different approved fruits for regular consumption. He is very hydrated. I dust his food with calcium every day, multi-vitamin powder just about every day. I wonder what is going on.


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 26, 2012)

Bump for my tegu's tail. Anybody have some tips?


----------



## james.w (Nov 26, 2012)

Any pics of the enclosure?


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 26, 2012)

The left sliding glass door is open but it closes. I leave small cracks in the doors for air for now. That yellow thing that looks like a rock is a humid hide.






james.w said:


> Any pics of the enclosure?


----------



## james.w (Nov 26, 2012)

Can you peel the shed off the tail?


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 26, 2012)

Not this one, not yet. I tried and it's pretty damn stuck.


----------



## james.w (Nov 26, 2012)

How long has it been since the rest shed?


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 26, 2012)

he started about a week ago, the rest came off fine.


----------



## james.w (Nov 26, 2012)

Give it a couple days, sometimes the tail takes a bit longer. Just keep any eye on it. Wrap a warm wet towel around it and hold it there for 10-15 minutes a couple times a day. You can also let him pull his tail through the towel while you hold it around the tail.


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks I will try that and report back the results


----------



## Logie_Bear (Nov 27, 2012)

When Ezzy shed, it always seemed to come in spurts. Body and legs at once, head would be one big scale at a time - sometimes a full week later, and the last 3/4 of her tail always took longer. If it doesn't want to pull off at all and you're doing all the tricks for humidity, it may just not be ready to come off.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for.the tips everyone 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neonandy05 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm guessing that you are using a uvb bulb, if not maybe that has something to do with it...


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 27, 2012)

What? I'm using a zoomed powersun 160 watt basking bulb.


neonandy05 said:


> I'm guessing that you are using a uvb bulb, if not maybe that has something to do with it...


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, I was able to pick up a decent sized patch of shed off. It was a little difficult, it's dry and well attatched, but now it will be easier to assist him in this shed issue! I didn't use the towel method yet, was going to but then I was able to get the shed off. Right now I'm soaking him in the tub for an hour with warm water and some oil. I will use the towel method afterwards if I can't pick the shed off easier.


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 28, 2012)

I got most of his tail shed off. The end is going to be a little more harder I think. I noticed his knees are kind of wrinkly, and they look sort of, very sort of, foggy. I'm not sure if it is the topsoil inside of the enclosure making him look dirty, it can do that, or if it is old shed skin... I know he is not dehydrated. I see him drink water every day multiple times a day, he eats fruit just about every day, roaches, raw meats every two or three days, and whole prey once a week. Does anybody have close up pics of their tegu's hind legs I could get a good comparison?


----------



## Lizardess (Nov 11, 2015)

Stuck shed is a pain in the butt. I have been giving frequent baths and scrubbing lightly with a soft toothbrush and using coconut oil, and it's not coming off anywhere near as much as it should. My female is laying under a warm, slightly damp towel right now on my bed with me, plus her favorite fleece blanket after soaking in a warm bath for about 15 minutes. If that shed doesn't come off soon, she'd going to start getting hour long soaks in a big tub with drilled ventilation holes (at least until that stuck shed comes off!).


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Lizardess- Can you soak only the affected part??


----------



## Lizardess (Nov 12, 2015)

Dante isn't a fan of sitting with a warm, damp tail wrap on. With her it's either soak her in the bathtub, or soak her in a huge rubbermaid storage container with drilled ventilation holes in the lid to make sure she doesn't climb out. I've been working on it as she will let me, but I've been sick for almost two weeks, so I haven't been up to doing much.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Then get better!


----------



## Lizardess (Nov 12, 2015)

Working on it. I've been in bed for the most part during that time. This bug has really been kicking my butt! Miss Dante is up on the bed with me and hubby now, and hubby is picking at her tail.


----------

